# LET SEE THOSE ORIGINAL SCHWINN STARLET,S



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 13, 2021)

ANY OUT THERE  FOR REFERENCE.... JUST BOUGHT MY DAUGHTER ONE


----------



## B607 (Mar 14, 2021)

I've got a fake Starlet I did for my wife.  She's rode it about 3 times in the last 25 yrs.      Gary


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 14, 2021)

An original 55 in almost NOS condition.


----------



## Mad Mike (Mar 14, 2021)

Just got rid of one a month ago........


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 14, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> An original 55 in almost NOS condition.
> 
> View attachment 1372426



I have one that I'm getting ready to finish for my wife. I showed this one to her and she quickly said  "that's the color."


----------



## ricobike (Mar 14, 2021)

Not original, just something I threw together with an assortment of parts.  I think it turned out pretty nice though.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 14, 2021)

1954 Schwinn Starlet 24" Junior: Chartreuse


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 15, 2021)

This BF Goodrich model was given by a BFG tire store owner to his Daughter. Lots of extras including front drum brake and locking fork. As found by my brother from the original owner, then cleaned-up and an ebay found light added and a pic of my SIL enjoying her “new” ride. He thinks it’s a 1953 model.


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2021)

not the best but was cheap


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## davek (Mar 16, 2021)

I used to have a paint code that was very close to the rose color . I did a Fiesta for my ex wife


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 30, 2021)

any more out there


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Mar 31, 2021)

Next post has pics..sorry.


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Mar 31, 2021)

Here


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 4, 2021)

any more out there


----------



## island schwinn (May 4, 2021)

My 54 Chartreuse


----------



## island schwinn (May 4, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> 1954 Schwinn Starlet 24" Junior: Chartreuse
> 
> View attachment 1373108
> 
> View attachment 1373109



Way cool 24". Only 2 are known. @pkleppert has the other.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 5, 2021)

island schwinn said:


> Way cool 24". Only 2 are known. @pkleppert has the other.



Indeed and theirs takes it up to a level beyond rare too unimaginable.. I mean, Ballooner Juniors are rare especially in Chartreuse, rare lacks description, with only two known to exist in the world wide web.  And, a complete deluxe, locking springer on a girl Junior (Girl's springer is not interchangeable with boys) any color is well beyond rare. A boy New style Post 1954 Springer 20 and 24" is rare today and a  Jr. Girl New style is practically impossible too. By IDK, but prob. 1960-ish when made all chrome, us kids, back in the day, robed all of chrome springers off the pre-1963-4 Jr. bikes to make sting-rays and what would become the Krate with 24" springer. So, there're like, gone, disappeared.

I donna wanna intrude on this Starlet topic  so, Without further ado I'll let @pkleppert if so desired, fill U in as to why theirs is, or  was, previously, especially ; Chartreuse, before they posted it, Beyond any idea of a junior girl locking springer Phantom or like kind, in today's collecting/hobby world is: Unimaginable.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 6, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 6, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 6, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 6, 2021)




----------



## kunzog (May 6, 2021)

here's mine


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 6, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1405636



nice'ssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 12, 2021)

kunzog said:


> here's mine
> 
> View attachment 1405643



Not an Amazon woman, U can tell by the fenders paint scheme this is a 24" Junior. And I suspect B/C it's too perfect plus this period should have darker pink,  and has chrome rims, vs painted; it's a nice repainted restoration. Bet that, if could see the chain guard's pin stripes, it'll tell all.


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 13, 2021)

As found just soap water and some elbow grease.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Majdotkool (Nov 14, 2021)

Mad Mike said:


> Just got rid of one a month ago........
> 
> View attachment 1372711



What year is this one? I just got a 57, looking for references.


----------



## Majdotkool (Nov 14, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1511502



Beauty!  Is this the bike you started this thread for? What year is this one?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 14, 2021)

Majdotkool said:


> Beauty!  Is this the bike you started this thread for? What year is this one?



56-57 I THINK 🙂


----------

